# Just landed a STUD



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

FWC says its species do not have a record class? I say WTF, lol. 1.66lbs 15in









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that will make some nice filets to fry up.:whistling:

jack


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> that will make some nice filets to fry up.:whistling:
> 
> jack


Actually, they aren't bad. Firm meat. Sorta nondescript "fish" tasting. :thumbup:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Send it back down.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Send it back down.


And hang on.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a big ol'bait stealer !


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

bait, rig it up


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Drop it on the Mass.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Is that hook on the guide going thru the eyelet?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Big bait fer big return!!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Monster pin!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Caught this stud almost 22 inches.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

looks like a blue....?

jack


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Is that hook on the guide going thru the eyelet?
> 
> View attachment 1049592



Probably got hung there while swinging around, that was my inshore rod I caught it on


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> Caught this stud almost 22 inches.


Plentiful at the rigs and a great mackerel bait with a stinger.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

We ate a big pin fish like that one time. It was, well, good.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

kanaka said:


> Is that hook on the guide going thru the eyelet?
> 
> View attachment 1049592


That hurt me a little bit, too. Never had a hook hang that direction by accident but what do I know?

Nice pin!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone call pinfish "chofers" anymore?


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

60hertz said:


> We ate a big pin fish like that one time. It was, well, good.


sshhhh, don`t say that. Gooberment will be after those next.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Does anyone call pinfish "chofers" anymore?


I do but I called em chopers. Guess I called em wrong for years


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I call them salt water piranhas.


----------

